# Dust Collector Series



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

*Cyclone DC with Recycled Lumber only*

Hi All,

Some of you may know that I posted a Cyclone DC as a project however it was not finished and should have been posted as a blog. Well here it is as a blog, (again my apologies, sometimes I get ahead of myself). Like I said in the original post, this is no big deal many of you have these and you all know about these, but mine will be made of 100% recycled lumber including; Pallet wood,Old 3/4 tongue and groove wall paneling, wood I can salvage from a dumpster, side of the road whatever. Here are a few pics to get started, I will continue to post as I move to another step. In the pictures you will see, (pictures are a little big, I will work on that, promise) I have only just gotten started, and since I am working on several projects at once including some house remodeling, and 100+ projects on my list and 100+ or more on my Honey do list. I tell you this work thing is cutting into my workshop & social networking time!


----------



## woodtimes (Jun 14, 2007)

Martyroc said:


> *Cyclone DC with Recycled Lumber only*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Some of you may know that I posted a Cyclone DC as a project however it was not finished and should have been posted as a blog. Well here it is as a blog, (again my apologies, sometimes I get ahead of myself). Like I said in the original post, this is no big deal many of you have these and you all know about these, but mine will be made of 100% recycled lumber including; Pallet wood,Old 3/4 tongue and groove wall paneling, wood I can salvage from a dumpster, side of the road whatever. Here are a few pics to get started, I will continue to post as I move to another step. In the pictures you will see, (pictures are a little big, I will work on that, promise) I have only just gotten started, and since I am working on several projects at once including some house remodeling, and 100+ projects on my list and 100+ or more on my Honey do list. I tell you this work thing is cutting into my workshop & social networking time!


Clever! I'm impressed.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Cyclone DC with Recycled Lumber only*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Some of you may know that I posted a Cyclone DC as a project however it was not finished and should have been posted as a blog. Well here it is as a blog, (again my apologies, sometimes I get ahead of myself). Like I said in the original post, this is no big deal many of you have these and you all know about these, but mine will be made of 100% recycled lumber including; Pallet wood,Old 3/4 tongue and groove wall paneling, wood I can salvage from a dumpster, side of the road whatever. Here are a few pics to get started, I will continue to post as I move to another step. In the pictures you will see, (pictures are a little big, I will work on that, promise) I have only just gotten started, and since I am working on several projects at once including some house remodeling, and 100+ projects on my list and 100+ or more on my Honey do list. I tell you this work thing is cutting into my workshop & social networking time!


Thanks Bob, I am pretty sure I can build it, and the wood is literally scraps on the workshop floor, cutoffs, pallets and kindling etc. I am more concerned that it will work. On the inside I was going to make it smooth as possible and then someone mentioned it doesn't need to be because you want the particles to drop as soon as possible, any thoughts?


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Martyroc said:


> *Cyclone DC with Recycled Lumber only*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Some of you may know that I posted a Cyclone DC as a project however it was not finished and should have been posted as a blog. Well here it is as a blog, (again my apologies, sometimes I get ahead of myself). Like I said in the original post, this is no big deal many of you have these and you all know about these, but mine will be made of 100% recycled lumber including; Pallet wood,Old 3/4 tongue and groove wall paneling, wood I can salvage from a dumpster, side of the road whatever. Here are a few pics to get started, I will continue to post as I move to another step. In the pictures you will see, (pictures are a little big, I will work on that, promise) I have only just gotten started, and since I am working on several projects at once including some house remodeling, and 100+ projects on my list and 100+ or more on my Honey do list. I tell you this work thing is cutting into my workshop & social networking time!


You want to make it as smooth as possible to avoid losing CFM. The airstream will make several revolutions inside the cone before finally exiting. So if the cone is octagonal and the airstream circles 4 times, then it hits 8 * 4 = 32 bumps before exiting.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Cyclone DC with Recycled Lumber only*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Some of you may know that I posted a Cyclone DC as a project however it was not finished and should have been posted as a blog. Well here it is as a blog, (again my apologies, sometimes I get ahead of myself). Like I said in the original post, this is no big deal many of you have these and you all know about these, but mine will be made of 100% recycled lumber including; Pallet wood,Old 3/4 tongue and groove wall paneling, wood I can salvage from a dumpster, side of the road whatever. Here are a few pics to get started, I will continue to post as I move to another step. In the pictures you will see, (pictures are a little big, I will work on that, promise) I have only just gotten started, and since I am working on several projects at once including some house remodeling, and 100+ projects on my list and 100+ or more on my Honey do list. I tell you this work thing is cutting into my workshop & social networking time!


Thanks for the advice Sarit, my original plan was just that, but there was a little speculation so your confirmation helps.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Martyroc said:


> *Cyclone DC with Recycled Lumber only*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Some of you may know that I posted a Cyclone DC as a project however it was not finished and should have been posted as a blog. Well here it is as a blog, (again my apologies, sometimes I get ahead of myself). Like I said in the original post, this is no big deal many of you have these and you all know about these, but mine will be made of 100% recycled lumber including; Pallet wood,Old 3/4 tongue and groove wall paneling, wood I can salvage from a dumpster, side of the road whatever. Here are a few pics to get started, I will continue to post as I move to another step. In the pictures you will see, (pictures are a little big, I will work on that, promise) I have only just gotten started, and since I am working on several projects at once including some house remodeling, and 100+ projects on my list and 100+ or more on my Honey do list. I tell you this work thing is cutting into my workshop & social networking time!


Your blog caught my eye. Time for the project and thinking it through are the biggest costs.  Your shop is more cluttered than mine. LOL

Thinking through the angles and doing the assembly should transfer into bigger things?

My to do list is in categories. Wanna,needa, and gotta. Getting closer to wannas!

Thanks for posting


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Cyclone DC with Recycled Lumber only*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Some of you may know that I posted a Cyclone DC as a project however it was not finished and should have been posted as a blog. Well here it is as a blog, (again my apologies, sometimes I get ahead of myself). Like I said in the original post, this is no big deal many of you have these and you all know about these, but mine will be made of 100% recycled lumber including; Pallet wood,Old 3/4 tongue and groove wall paneling, wood I can salvage from a dumpster, side of the road whatever. Here are a few pics to get started, I will continue to post as I move to another step. In the pictures you will see, (pictures are a little big, I will work on that, promise) I have only just gotten started, and since I am working on several projects at once including some house remodeling, and 100+ projects on my list and 100+ or more on my Honey do list. I tell you this work thing is cutting into my workshop & social networking time!


Hi Doc,

I had not done many compound angled cuts in a while, mostly everything I have built in the last few years have been cabinets, bookcases, desks etc, nothing with any real angles. I wanted a project I could build using all my recycled lumber and incorporating some techniques that I had not used in a while. Since I spend every Sunday morning cleaning the vac filter, and inhaling the small particles I am trying to keep out of the air I figured now was the time to make use of all that lumber. I am currently building a coffee table humidor at the same time,but that is using good lumber. Whenever I make any progress with the Cyclone I add another entry to my blog. If you have any questions please let me know.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Martyroc said:


> *Cyclone DC with Recycled Lumber only*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Some of you may know that I posted a Cyclone DC as a project however it was not finished and should have been posted as a blog. Well here it is as a blog, (again my apologies, sometimes I get ahead of myself). Like I said in the original post, this is no big deal many of you have these and you all know about these, but mine will be made of 100% recycled lumber including; Pallet wood,Old 3/4 tongue and groove wall paneling, wood I can salvage from a dumpster, side of the road whatever. Here are a few pics to get started, I will continue to post as I move to another step. In the pictures you will see, (pictures are a little big, I will work on that, promise) I have only just gotten started, and since I am working on several projects at once including some house remodeling, and 100+ projects on my list and 100+ or more on my Honey do list. I tell you this work thing is cutting into my workshop & social networking time!


thx


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

*Cone almost completed*

Well The cone is almost completed, since I am smoothing the inside as best as I can, I have had to use copious amounts of wood putty. Only because some of the boards I had used which cam from the 3/4 tongue and groove paneling had a decorative mold on an 1 1/2" of one side of the board. I only saw a few choices:
1. plane the boards down to the bottom of the groove, however that would have made the boards around a 1/4" thick, and for my design they need to be at least 1/2". plus I would still be planing them now, too much wood wasted, not an option.
2. Rip the 1 1/2" off the ends, that would mean I would need more boards than I have available, and as I said the whole idea was to use recycled and reclaimed lumber, for this to be something out of nothing I could not go that route.
3. Fill the voids with wood putty, this seemed the only logical option plus I have a ton of it and almost never use it. I already threw some of the old dried stuff in the trash.

So here are just two more pics as I have to let the wood putty dry before sanding it smooth and preparing the inside. As I have no scrap sheet good , the next step is to plane some more of the pallet wood to the same thickness so I can glue some boards together for the blower assembly.

questions, comments, tips whatever you got throw that at me


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Martyroc said:


> *Cone almost completed*
> 
> Well The cone is almost completed, since I am smoothing the inside as best as I can, I have had to use copious amounts of wood putty. Only because some of the boards I had used which cam from the 3/4 tongue and groove paneling had a decorative mold on an 1 1/2" of one side of the board. I only saw a few choices:
> 1. plane the boards down to the bottom of the groove, however that would have made the boards around a 1/4" thick, and for my design they need to be at least 1/2". plus I would still be planing them now, too much wood wasted, not an option.
> ...


looks good to me…...keep on pluging at it till it,s done….its not how much money u spend. its your ability to do the work..sometimes you got to think outside the box.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

*Progress report*

Ok, well, not much to say just a bunch of pics to show progress. One of the photos shows blue painters tape around the internal column, a trick I found in Shopnotes Mag for clamping together irregular shapes. For this I had to glue up 2 of each strip of wood together, then glue the 2 strips to 2 more strips, and so on, etc etc. Still plenty to do and a helluva a lot of sanding but its coming along. 
As always questions, comments, whatever you want to say hit me with it.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

*Cone Assembly & Instake ready for sanding and attaching*

Ok, so here's the latest, The cones is assembled, as well as the intake pipe and the center pipe. I need to create the container for the bottom, and mount the cyclone, Sand and attach the intake pipe. You can figure out most everything else from the photos, however I will try tom put a description under each one.

Let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions, I am just about out of scrap and pallet wood, so the project is on hold until I can dumpster dive for some more, enjoy.










strips for intake pipe cut and backed with painters tape.










Intake pipe clamped and drying










Top installed and ready to be trimmed with flush router.The back of the cyclone I made higher to mount a motor with a squirrel cage assembly. Currentley I will be using the shop vac until I can find these parts in the dump, or on Craigs list.










Ready for sanding and attachment.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Martyroc said:


> *Cone Assembly & Instake ready for sanding and attaching*
> 
> Ok, so here's the latest, The cones is assembled, as well as the intake pipe and the center pipe. I need to create the container for the bottom, and mount the cyclone, Sand and attach the intake pipe. You can figure out most everything else from the photos, however I will try tom put a description under each one.
> 
> ...


Don't look so hard and the stuff will come to you! I am cleaning and tossing and organizing all that stuff. LOL


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Martyroc said:


> *Cone Assembly & Instake ready for sanding and attaching*
> 
> Ok, so here's the latest, The cones is assembled, as well as the intake pipe and the center pipe. I need to create the container for the bottom, and mount the cyclone, Sand and attach the intake pipe. You can figure out most everything else from the photos, however I will try tom put a description under each one.
> 
> ...


Great job on this.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

*Intake pipe installed*

Ok, so not much done as I am short on lumber. I installed the intake pipe and put some temporary supports until the epoxy dried. I expect to do more on the weekend, i am going to the woodworking show in Somerset NJ on Friday so I cant see any work done that day and Saturday I really need to CLEAN THE SHOP.

As always questions, comments, ideas etc hit me with them.










Epoxied in, not as clean as I would like it but I don't necessarily make show pieces for in the workshop.










Temporary supports, maybe I will leave them, that curved piece is scrap from the bottom of a Lazy Susan I made.


----------



## Phatmat (Feb 19, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Intake pipe installed*
> 
> Ok, so not much done as I am short on lumber. I installed the intake pipe and put some temporary supports until the epoxy dried. I expect to do more on the weekend, i am going to the woodworking show in Somerset NJ on Friday so I cant see any work done that day and Saturday I really need to CLEAN THE SHOP.
> 
> ...


Looks good brother!


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Intake pipe installed*
> 
> Ok, so not much done as I am short on lumber. I installed the intake pipe and put some temporary supports until the epoxy dried. I expect to do more on the weekend, i am going to the woodworking show in Somerset NJ on Friday so I cant see any work done that day and Saturday I really need to CLEAN THE SHOP.
> 
> ...


Thanks Phatmat, when are you going to post one of your projects? The anticipation is killing me, since I have seen some of them up close.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Martyroc said:


> *Intake pipe installed*
> 
> Ok, so not much done as I am short on lumber. I installed the intake pipe and put some temporary supports until the epoxy dried. I expect to do more on the weekend, i am going to the woodworking show in Somerset NJ on Friday so I cant see any work done that day and Saturday I really need to CLEAN THE SHOP.
> 
> ...


looks good….keep diggin you,ll get it.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

*Working on the overall height*

Here's where we are, i was at the woodworking show, Friday the 24th, did not get much done obviously. but here is what I have accomplished Saturday Morning. I will let the pictures tell the story, with a few captions just so no ones confused, Hell I am building it and I am confused!

This first shot is the intake pipe installed, and sanded flush on the inside, (almost flush, more sanding to do). as you know most of this wood was from pallets that had been in my warehouse at work for 10+ years, very, very dry. If you have been following the blog I had mentioned in a previous entry that the inside cone had some boards with moldiing cut into them, and if I tried to sand everything down to that the cone would be to thin and a little flimsy. Since I only use the wood putty for pallet projects, this seemed like the perfect time to break it out. Otherwise with good lumber & hardwood I use hidden joinery or cut plugs to cover screw holes










Now I am starting on the bottom catch all container, I went with an octagon to carry the top design over into the bottom. The bottom is an octagon and it graduates up up to a circle, so I thought the best way is to start with an octagon on the bottom and let it fade into a circle on the way up.










Now I am just calculating height, I dont want to have to empty this every few hours so the first pic is just to see what the height looks like relative to the space its going in.


















Then I tried a little taller, this seems to be the way I am going. It will have 3" caster on the bottom and when I get the motor and blower assembly I will still have enough height to clear the ceiling and then some.


















Well that's were we are, I will be picking up some plywood today that has been used on a construction sight, to keep with the all recycled lumber theme. As always comments, suggestions, criticism, (Constructive only, please) are all welcome.

Please disregard the mess in the shop, the plan was to clean this morning but I couldn't bring myself to do it. Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## Phatmat (Feb 19, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Working on the overall height*
> 
> Here's where we are, i was at the woodworking show, Friday the 24th, did not get much done obviously. but here is what I have accomplished Saturday Morning. I will let the pictures tell the story, with a few captions just so no ones confused, Hell I am building it and I am confused!
> 
> ...


Looks really good brother!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Martyroc said:


> *Working on the overall height*
> 
> Here's where we are, i was at the woodworking show, Friday the 24th, did not get much done obviously. but here is what I have accomplished Saturday Morning. I will let the pictures tell the story, with a few captions just so no ones confused, Hell I am building it and I am confused!
> 
> ...


I would put a bigger barrel under that. If you have the room. You'll be surprised how fast they fill up. Just sayen, great idea though and great work.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Martyroc said:


> *Working on the overall height*
> 
> Here's where we are, i was at the woodworking show, Friday the 24th, did not get much done obviously. but here is what I have accomplished Saturday Morning. I will let the pictures tell the story, with a few captions just so no ones confused, Hell I am building it and I am confused!
> 
> ...


You are coming along on this. Looking really good too!


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Working on the overall height*
> 
> Here's where we are, i was at the woodworking show, Friday the 24th, did not get much done obviously. but here is what I have accomplished Saturday Morning. I will let the pictures tell the story, with a few captions just so no ones confused, Hell I am building it and I am confused!
> 
> ...


Thanks , Phatmat, Jockmike2 & Grandpa.

@jockmike2, I can probably go up another 4 or 5 inches, after that and the 3 inch wheels I am at the max height, but I hear you, both my shop vacs fill in a few minutes especially if I am planeing boards.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

*Building the containment*

Well here we are again and we have made some progress, sadly I was trying to do this all of recycled lumber but I needed what I didn't have and could not wait, (wife said finish that thing already, you have projects to do that I need). That being said I used some 2×4's that were never used before, so add $8.00 to the total cost which brings us to $8.00.

The container still needs the sides cut and installed, and I am pretty sure my table saw is in the shop somewhere under everything. Once I dig that out I can craft the sides and the drawer. I put the drawer slides in, just some maple I had left over from my Kitchen remodel and a lip on the top for the drawer to seal to. I found some garage door weatherstripping I had leftover from sealing up the garage door that I will use to get a good seal around the drawer.

I made the container as big as I could, but I have ceiling constraints and a spot in the workshop already picked out for where it will sit.
But they say a picture says a thousand words, so here's a couple thousand words.

This was to double check the height once I had the bulk of the carcass completed









Next I added the rest of the supports









Then the drawer slides, one on each side and 2 on the bottom









Then the face were the drawer would butt up against









And here is a mock up with the cyclone on type









As always any Comments, Suggestions, and Constructive criticism is welcome.
Thanks for looking


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Building the containment*
> 
> Well here we are again and we have made some progress, sadly I was trying to do this all of recycled lumber but I needed what I didn't have and could not wait, (wife said finish that thing already, you have projects to do that I need). That being said I used some 2×4's that were never used before, so add $8.00 to the total cost which brings us to $8.00.
> 
> ...


This definitely needs to have a dragon burned into the side when you are finished with it. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Building the containment*
> 
> Well here we are again and we have made some progress, sadly I was trying to do this all of recycled lumber but I needed what I didn't have and could not wait, (wife said finish that thing already, you have projects to do that I need). That being said I used some 2×4's that were never used before, so add $8.00 to the total cost which brings us to $8.00.
> 
> ...


Hi Russell, I was thinking flames but I like the dragon idea, maybe a dragon spitting flames, NOW WE'RE TALKING!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Martyroc said:


> *Building the containment*
> 
> Well here we are again and we have made some progress, sadly I was trying to do this all of recycled lumber but I needed what I didn't have and could not wait, (wife said finish that thing already, you have projects to do that I need). That being said I used some 2×4's that were never used before, so add $8.00 to the total cost which brings us to $8.00.
> 
> ...


Truly amazing Martin. I have seen alot of jigs and tools made of wood…but this is totally unique and creative.
I wouldn't be surprised to see you make the ductwork out of wood also…possibly bamboo.


----------



## Phatmat (Feb 19, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Building the containment*
> 
> Well here we are again and we have made some progress, sadly I was trying to do this all of recycled lumber but I needed what I didn't have and could not wait, (wife said finish that thing already, you have projects to do that I need). That being said I used some 2×4's that were never used before, so add $8.00 to the total cost which brings us to $8.00.
> 
> ...


If I didn't know any better id swear you knew what you were doing!!! it really looks great!


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Building the containment*
> 
> Well here we are again and we have made some progress, sadly I was trying to do this all of recycled lumber but I needed what I didn't have and could not wait, (wife said finish that thing already, you have projects to do that I need). That being said I used some 2×4's that were never used before, so add $8.00 to the total cost which brings us to $8.00.
> 
> ...


Thanks Guys, enough time and money and I would try a car next, just not sure how well a combustion engine made of wood is gonna work out, LOL ;-)


----------



## ValindaBolton (Feb 27, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Building the containment*
> 
> Well here we are again and we have made some progress, sadly I was trying to do this all of recycled lumber but I needed what I didn't have and could not wait, (wife said finish that thing already, you have projects to do that I need). That being said I used some 2×4's that were never used before, so add $8.00 to the total cost which brings us to $8.00.
> 
> ...


Building a containment area is not complicated, but is labor intensive and requires the proper materials.

Kitchen Cabinets


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

*Lower containment almost complete!*

Could not do much work this week as I was away on business for a few days, but Friday after work I picked up where I left off. Its not the most beautiful piece, but it will be painted completely and maybe a mural of a fire breathing dragon on it, (YEA BABY!). I still have plenty to do before its finished, but at least the drawer and the lower unit is basically done. I left a slight gap when the drawer closes as I am adding some weatherstripping to make it air tight when the locks clamp together. So enough chit chat, photos below.









This is awaiting a top and a bottom covering to close up any air gaps, we will see what plywood, I can scrounge this weekend









Here is the drawer that will hold all the sawdust and wood chips, still needs to be sealed









This is the drawer together with the bottom container.









This is with the cyclone just placed on the container, and the wheels on temporarily installed.

Thats all for now more to come soon.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Lower containment almost complete!*
> 
> Could not do much work this week as I was away on business for a few days, but Friday after work I picked up where I left off. Its not the most beautiful piece, but it will be painted completely and maybe a mural of a fire breathing dragon on it, (YEA BABY!). I still have plenty to do before its finished, but at least the drawer and the lower unit is basically done. I left a slight gap when the drawer closes as I am adding some weatherstripping to make it air tight when the locks clamp together. So enough chit chat, photos below.
> 
> ...


I see you took my advise about the dragon. Cool.
That is one awesome looking contraption man. If you made plans, I'd like to give it a try one day. I'm getting tired of the shop vac.


----------



## Phatmat (Feb 19, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Lower containment almost complete!*
> 
> Could not do much work this week as I was away on business for a few days, but Friday after work I picked up where I left off. Its not the most beautiful piece, but it will be painted completely and maybe a mural of a fire breathing dragon on it, (YEA BABY!). I still have plenty to do before its finished, but at least the drawer and the lower unit is basically done. I left a slight gap when the drawer closes as I am adding some weatherstripping to make it air tight when the locks clamp together. So enough chit chat, photos below.
> 
> ...


Ground control to Major Martyroc, what time is blast off!


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

Martyroc said:


> *Lower containment almost complete!*
> 
> Could not do much work this week as I was away on business for a few days, but Friday after work I picked up where I left off. Its not the most beautiful piece, but it will be painted completely and maybe a mural of a fire breathing dragon on it, (YEA BABY!). I still have plenty to do before its finished, but at least the drawer and the lower unit is basically done. I left a slight gap when the drawer closes as I am adding some weatherstripping to make it air tight when the locks clamp together. So enough chit chat, photos below.
> 
> ...


Yep i,m still keeping up wid with your thunder clone project


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

*Small Progress*

Just a little bit of progress, this evening. assembled the top of the cone, still needs to be shaped and sanded but here is a couple of pics to show I am still working on it. Looking for completion by end of this month, it will be difficult since work has me traveling a lot this month. Enjoy.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

*Ready for sanding and painting.*

Hello Fellow LJ's, I am coming into the home stretch on this monster, just sealed up everywhere I could so the unit is air tight. You will be happy to know, I did a preliminary test with an small HF DC and the chips and sawdust ended up in the bottom and not in the bag connected to the outlet of the DC. I still need to install the locks on the bottom drawer and the weatherstripping for the inside to complete the airtight seal I am looking for.

The next step is to design the filter for the outlet, and I am currently working on a design for that. It will be based on what filters I can get locally and at a cheap price that will not be discontinued. I am toying with an HVAC system filter style box, maybe just a square box mounted on the side with a filter on both sides and a clean out (Smaller box on the bottom). I will need to purchase the DC first so I know the measurements I have to work with. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Russel Pisciotta a fellow LJ buddy had recommended a dragon painting on the unit, which beats the flames I was going to paint on it, so I will combine the two with a fire breathing dragon. If anyone comes across something in that realm that might look cool please post the pic in here. I will take the best elements of every pic and design something that will work.

The DC I have now is 900CFM and only 1HP even with that I get a good air draw, I cant wait to see the 2HP 1550 CFM DC that will be the motor that runs all this.

I put the unit on wheels since I have been moving it around while I work on it But I will most likely remove them when it finds its final resting place in the corner of my shop.

Any questions, comments, suggestions, constructive criticism, (that's the only one I will read, there is too much damn negativity as it is, please don't add to it)
Enjoy the pics


----------



## barecycles (Jan 10, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Ready for sanding and painting.*
> 
> Hello Fellow LJ's, I am coming into the home stretch on this monster, just sealed up everywhere I could so the unit is air tight. You will be happy to know, I did a preliminary test with an small HF DC and the chips and sawdust ended up in the bottom and not in the bag connected to the outlet of the DC. I still need to install the locks on the bottom drawer and the weatherstripping for the inside to complete the airtight seal I am looking for.
> 
> ...


Martin, I have been following your build from the start and I'm impressed with your progress and your end product. I'd be interested to hear your assessment of the DC once it's totally done and you've used it awhile. I have a Shopsmith DC and I have not been totally sold on it, but it's better that none at all I'm sure.

Carry on!


----------



## luv2learn (Feb 4, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Ready for sanding and painting.*
> 
> Hello Fellow LJ's, I am coming into the home stretch on this monster, just sealed up everywhere I could so the unit is air tight. You will be happy to know, I did a preliminary test with an small HF DC and the chips and sawdust ended up in the bottom and not in the bag connected to the outlet of the DC. I still need to install the locks on the bottom drawer and the weatherstripping for the inside to complete the airtight seal I am looking for.
> 
> ...


Hey Martin, I read your entire blog and I admire your approach to this DC build. I too scrounge around for free wood and had the good fortune of acquiring a good amount of free oak pallet wood. After reading your blog I think I will stick to making mugs 

I built a Thein Seperator to attach to my 1 HP dust collector. I am really pleased with it. I hope you will be equally as pleased with your cyclone seperator. I want to see the fire breathing dragon paint job


----------



## BillNel (Jan 11, 2011)

Martyroc said:


> *Ready for sanding and painting.*
> 
> Hello Fellow LJ's, I am coming into the home stretch on this monster, just sealed up everywhere I could so the unit is air tight. You will be happy to know, I did a preliminary test with an small HF DC and the chips and sawdust ended up in the bottom and not in the bag connected to the outlet of the DC. I still need to install the locks on the bottom drawer and the weatherstripping for the inside to complete the airtight seal I am looking for.
> 
> ...


I love the end result.

The only thing I don't like is the handle on the drawer - it is too large for the scale of the rest of the project. Maybe two small vertical handles instead?

Bill


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Ready for sanding and painting.*
> 
> Hello Fellow LJ's, I am coming into the home stretch on this monster, just sealed up everywhere I could so the unit is air tight. You will be happy to know, I did a preliminary test with an small HF DC and the chips and sawdust ended up in the bottom and not in the bag connected to the outlet of the DC. I still need to install the locks on the bottom drawer and the weatherstripping for the inside to complete the airtight seal I am looking for.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill,
I agree with the handle, which is actually a by product of an older project, that fit so I used it. I will most likely change it since it is out of proportion with the rest of the cyclone. Really just a matter of digging through the pile to see what I can use or fabricate a handle from the scraps. I like the idea of a vertical handle, or 2 and will most likely go with your suggestion. Hopefully going to get some work done this weekend as I have been traveling for work making it hard to finish this project or the other 15+ I have going on now.

Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## LexWoodWorks (Apr 26, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Ready for sanding and painting.*
> 
> Hello Fellow LJ's, I am coming into the home stretch on this monster, just sealed up everywhere I could so the unit is air tight. You will be happy to know, I did a preliminary test with an small HF DC and the chips and sawdust ended up in the bottom and not in the bag connected to the outlet of the DC. I still need to install the locks on the bottom drawer and the weatherstripping for the inside to complete the airtight seal I am looking for.
> 
> ...


Martin - impressive build. Im in your camp on figuring out an outlet filter solution. Right now the exhaust goes into the crawlspace under my family room and then outside via some dryer vents. Im thinking about a plenhem box…but the impact on air flow might not be worth it.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

*Designing the dragon*

Hi folks,
I am ready to paint the DC and I have spent most of the evening sketching out the fire breathing dragon, I have about 4 sketches but still not 100% pleased with any one of them. I am going for something like this,( not my sketch, just an idea)










If anyone out there has a suggestion (pic) please post it in this blog. Something tells me it's going to take longer to design it than it will be to paint it on there.

Thanks for all your input


----------



## CAT (Jul 26, 2010)

Martyroc said:


> *Designing the dragon*
> 
> Hi folks,
> I am ready to paint the DC and I have spent most of the evening sketching out the fire breathing dragon, I have about 4 sketches but still not 100% pleased with any one of them. I am going for something like this,( not my sketch, just an idea)
> ...


dam fine i wont a copy , if any thing try some thing with the eye or may be the fire coming out of the mouyt tone if down alittle again wow


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Designing the dragon*
> 
> Hi folks,
> I am ready to paint the DC and I have spent most of the evening sketching out the fire breathing dragon, I have about 4 sketches but still not 100% pleased with any one of them. I am going for something like this,( not my sketch, just an idea)
> ...


What do you think? Anybody?


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Designing the dragon*
> 
> Hi folks,
> I am ready to paint the DC and I have spent most of the evening sketching out the fire breathing dragon, I have about 4 sketches but still not 100% pleased with any one of them. I am going for something like this,( not my sketch, just an idea)
> ...


I think it'll look awesome. How are you going to do it?


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Designing the dragon*
> 
> Hi folks,
> I am ready to paint the DC and I have spent most of the evening sketching out the fire breathing dragon, I have about 4 sketches but still not 100% pleased with any one of them. I am going for something like this,( not my sketch, just an idea)
> ...


Not quite sure Russ, I can draw pretty well as you can see, but I am not that great with painting. I haven't used my airbrush in probably 20 years. I can tell you this, it will take me longer to paint this on with the full body than it would to probably build another one. I guess a little bit each day and a lot of patience.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Designing the dragon*
> 
> Hi folks,
> I am ready to paint the DC and I have spent most of the evening sketching out the fire breathing dragon, I have about 4 sketches but still not 100% pleased with any one of them. I am going for something like this,( not my sketch, just an idea)
> ...


Maybe you could do a silk screen and just stick it on. Check with Fed Ex about some options. They can work wonders.


----------



## Martyroc (Feb 1, 2012)

Martyroc said:


> *Designing the dragon*
> 
> Hi folks,
> I am ready to paint the DC and I have spent most of the evening sketching out the fire breathing dragon, I have about 4 sketches but still not 100% pleased with any one of them. I am going for something like this,( not my sketch, just an idea)
> ...


Thanks Russ, a friend of mine suggested th same as you, maybe that's the way to go.


----------

